# Add Hopper NO 722 allowed?



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

Called in about upgrading to a Hopper and Joey system. I informed the rep, that I wanted to keep my 722 and add 1 hopper & 2 joeys. Explaining that I did not want to give my OTA equipped 722 and that I would need it for timer as well. I was told I could upgrade,but would have to give up my VIP 722. Which I own not leased by the way. They gave to whole deal about recording 6 channels at one time,which does not help since 4 of those are the Prime Time Anytime recordings. Trust me with a 16 year old daughter and me working night shift 2 independent tuners doesn't work for this household. I would be willing to give up the 722 for two Hoppers& two Joey and wait on the OTA upgrade somewhere down the line. I called in twice and got the same pitch both times. I have been with DISH for 15 yrs or more and had recently downgraded my service to one unit simply to keep it active. Anyone have any ideas or the ceo e-mail?


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

This is a known issue, to physically install both systems you would need to purchase a 44 switch or a separate dish. They are not currently letting anyone have both VIP and Hopper, even those with the tailgater system have to open a separate account. Some CSRs you talk to may give you the impression that you can have both but when the technician tries to activate the Hopper the system will not let it happen. I'm sure you can physically keep your 722 but it will not be active unless you create a separate account for your Hopper. Hopefully this changes but there are hardware considerations to be made as well.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Multiple things...

1. If you own the 722, you wouldn't have to give it up. You just wouldn't be able to keep it activated and use it.

2. Technically, these can be mixed with the right hardware installed BUT Dish right now is NOT doing this. They are making all-or-nothing a requirement for Hopper/Joey installs. Will this change? Nobody knows.

_Moving to Hopper forum._


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Hmmmm. My installer had a small stash of the needed switches that would allow old and new - I seen them myself in his van.

Hate to say it, but if you ***** enough, you will get one. Maybe not for free, but it can be done.

Dish also has a new wireless adapter for the Hopper. If you ask (nicely,) you can get a wireless adapter for your Hopper. Nice remote antenna too!


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Dish's stance is on types of receivers, not switches, remotes and remote antennas. Installers would be carrying supplies for everything they are installing for the day, not just for one specific install.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

tommiet said:


> Hmmmm. My installer had a small stash of the needed switches that would allow old and new - I seen them myself in his van.
> 
> Hate to say it, but if you ***** enough, you will get one. Maybe not for free, but it can be done.
> 
> Dish also has a new wireless adapter for the Hopper. If you ask (nicely,) you can get a wireless adapter for your Hopper. Nice remote antenna too!


NO, it will not be done, period. The dish system will not activate a Hopper with a VIP receiver on the account, or the other way around. As pointed out it's not a matter of can't be done, it won't be done. All policies can change, but this one is a solid a policy as I have ever seen with Dish.
It limits how much equipment is needed by the techs that day, it also limits problems for a brand new system by sticking to just the Hopper/Joey.

In addition, it helps limit account stacking, and at some point most are betting Dish is going to go fully to the Hopper concept. Allowing VIP receivers will only prolong that changeover.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Physically one can do it ... but no matter how much you beg and bribe an installer getting a Hopper and a ViP on the same account would be controlled back at headquarters. And unless DISH changes their policy, the final answer will be NO.

Sorry.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 6, 2007)

I can see this from Dish's viewpoint -- Having a mix of cabling in a single home would cause all sorts of problems when customers try to move boxes around. You can't just take the Hopper from the bedroom and hook it up where the 722 was in the living room, it won't work.


----------



## billyfury (Jan 6, 2004)

I ordered hopper and 2 joeys on day 1. Told CSR this is what I wanted, mainly because of ota channels. It was not that long ago that I sprunf for the ota module. At the time of order I was not told it was a problem. Explained to installer (and his manager who was on site for their first day installs) what I wanted. He knew exactly how to do it and had the switches in the van. He rean a third coax to the dish and cabled the everything. It was only when he called Dish to activate it that he learned they would not do it. He and the manager even said they had training on how to do it. No go. I squawked loud enought to get them to send me a sling unit for no charge. I am getting by watching the additional ota local channels by using the tv tuner hooked direct to my antenna. Obviously can record them but this will get me by until usb ota is available. 

billyfury. currently hopper and 3 joeys, and dont miss the 922 that froze everynight at 6:05 leading it to boot itself.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

What is STACKING? I heard this before when I asked to have 4 VIPs on my account,but they managed to get it done.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

63thk said:


> What is STACKING? I heard this before when I asked to have 4 VIPs on my account,but they managed to get it done.


Stacking normally refers to the illegal practice of placing multiple receivers on one account and then physically placing the receivers in different homes or businesses.

The more receivers one has the more likely that one or more will be used outside of the residence that has signed up for DISH service. The design of the Hopper system (one satellite receiver and several clients) provides four HD viewing locations with little risk of stacking. The Joeys don't work without a connection to the Hopper. But four ViP receivers work independently.

DISH has attempted to use detection measures (such as the required phone line or broadband connection) to determine if all receivers are in the same location. It is a balance between protecting their product against theft and annoying their customers. A few years ago the balance was tipped more toward annoying the customer.


----------

